# Frank & Jessie move out & Rae Charles moves in



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, I've had quite a time with Frank & his behavior in the aviary. 
He was fine at first, however as time passed he became unbearable to the others. Couldn't seem to keep his beak to himself.  

Although Jessie is Frank's 'soul mate', he wandered over to Sadie's basket & took up housekeeping. He began to torment Jessie to no end, chasing her around the aviary. When she would land, he would start in again. It was getting to the point where she was becoming completely exhausted & the others becoming uneasy with all the commotion. Soooo . . . .
I removed Frank for a couple days, thinking this might help. It didn't.
I finally had to resort to taking him out indefinitely. 

When tragedy struck with Pij's death, I decided to make some changes. 
Frank & Jessie got along beautifully when they alone. So I decided I would move them out of the aviary & into the large rabbit hutch that accompanied Pij when he came to live with us. Shi & I got started putting the hutch together (that was a hoot in itself). Shi don't you say a word.   

As soon as we got them moved, Frank became quite frisky & they are now tending to 'artificial' eggs. They are as happy as can be.

Now I had the issue of Rae Charles being devastated with Pij's passing. I had intended to move her 'apartment' into the aviary before this happened so I decided to place her in Pij's area.

I noticed Malio eyeing Rae Charles from across the aviary so I grabbed the camera & got back just in time to catch him flying over to welcome Rae Charles. Of all the pijjies to make the first move, I figured it would be Malio.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Rae Charles isn't too sure about the move . . .*

. . . Until Malio assured her everything was going to be OK.

After Mailo landed in front of Rae Charles apartment, he began cooing, but Rae Charles wanted no part of what he had to say (first picture).
Malio must have been explaining everything was going to be OK as Rae Charles then decided to come a little closer & listen (second picture).

I absolutely love the way these wondrous birds communicate with each other.
Rae Charles is once again cooing & dancing about when I walk into the AZ room & begin talking to her. Malio seems to have become her 'pal', however I don't think she will ever forget her 'bestest' friend Pij (Third picture).

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*You Did It Again!*

Once, again, GREAT pictures and the words sure go with the pictures!

I'm so glad all is working out! Thought things would!

We sure had fun with that hutch, AND, it's still standing! I think we can pat ourselves on the back, don't you Cindy?

I had a great time! HI to all pijjies from Squeaks and me!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Once, again, GREAT pictures and the words sure go with the pictures!*
> I'm so glad all is working out! Thought things would!
> 
> *We sure had fun with that hutch, AND, it's still standing! I think we can pat ourselves on the back, don't you Cindy?*
> ...


Thanks Shi.

Yes indeed. But I don't think we should sign up for any construction projects anytime soon.  

I had already logged off & realized I forgot to post the picture of Rae Charles & Pij.

So now it's off to bed.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos as usual Cindy! Glad you and Shi completed your construction project successfully .. I can identify as I am totally construction "challenged" myself  

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy, 

Would never guess you and Shi were construction challenged in any way, after all, the hutch is still standing . Really wonderful pictures of Rae Charles and Malio, although I must say the one of Rae w/Pij is really something. The look on her face and in her eyes being close to Pij says it all. Here's hoping that Rae is on a new adventure w/Malio, spring is in the air afterall  .

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Terry & fp.

The lady who brought Pij to me worked in an Exotic bird store & put that hutch together in no time. Obviously she had had lots of practice.  

I figured there was no problem putting it back together again. And there wasn't until we attempted to attach the top.  
I was thinking, for crying out loud, how hard should it be to attach a silly top to a rabbit hutch.  
In our defense however, we had just buried Pij so neither of us were thinking clearly.

The good news is, we did complete the project & yes, it is still standing.
Frank & Jessie seem to be having a great time all by themselves & the aviary birds are getting on beautifully. So all in all, I feel it was a good move.  

Cindy


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Good Cindy! Now we are hoping a new "love friend" for Rae even if she will never forget her Pij  
Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

I'm glad you decided to make this change in your aviary. It sure can be upsetting to watch a bird or birds being harrassed unrelentlessly. The pictures do speak volumes in what much be the birds communicating to each other.

I'm confused though, do you have the hutch inside of the aviary and is the hutch the wooden structure? Who's in those other cages then, the ones with the metal bars? It's hard to see where everything is placed and where the hutch/cages are in relation to the aviary etc.

I'm glad that Frank and Jessie are much happier though now


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> I'm glad you decided to make this change in your aviary. It sure can be upsetting to watch a bird or birds being harrassed unrelentlessly. The pictures do speak volumes in what much be the birds communicating to each other.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see where that looks confusing Brad.

No, the rabbit hutch is not inside the aviary. It's too large as I would not be able to move about very easily. Not to mention all the droppings that it would be susceptible to.  
As you look at the first picture, the hutch is the wooden item in the background. It's placed near a window & catches some sun in the morning & afternoon. I put them in the aviary for their baths & a bit of exercise, *under supervison*. 

Rae Charles apartment is secured atop a couple perches. It's also secured to the aviary itself.
Being she is blind she had not been out free flying. I take her out & help her with her baths, but she seems uneasy being out of her comfort zone.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah Ok, I gotcha now...thanks for clarifying things for me. It's just those pictures were cropped so much I couldn't really see or understand how it was all set up


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy -- Great story and pix, as always. Sorry to hear about Frank's misbehaving, but glad it seems to be straightening out with a little quality time alone w/ Jessie. And the Malio/Rae story is touching. The way the birds communicate with each other is absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Ah Ok, I gotcha now...thanks for clarifying things for me. *It's just those pictures were cropped so much I couldn't really see or understand how it was all set up*


Hi Brad,
I should have also explained in my previous post that I was focusing on Rae Charles & Malio, rather than the entire setup. They're just close up shots.  
Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you Suz & Derrick.

I'm not sure that Malio & Rae Charles will become an 'item' Suz, but the fact he visits her is heartwarming.  

I'm happy to say Derrick, Frank & Jessie continue to be very content by themselves.  

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Youhave done a lovely job of restoring harmony, Cindy.

With Rae Charles, it does make me inclined to think pigeons can be just companionable with each other, though I've never really considered they form 'friendships'.

Hope RC will enjoy the new friend or admirer in Malio 

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> Youhave done a lovely job of restoring harmony, Cindy.
> 
> With Rae Charles, it does make me inclined to think pigeons can be just companionable with each other, though I've never really considered they form 'friendships'.
> 
> ...


Thanks John.

It *is* interesting watching Malio sort of take over looking after Rae charles. She enjoys the 'pigeon' company of course. He isn't with her constantly as Pij was, but will fly over now & then, & they will converse back & forth, then he is off, gathering more gossip I suppose.  

I have noticed, now that Pij is gone, when I walk into the room & begin talking to her, she once again coos, dances & even fan her tail, whereas when Pij was here, she would hardly acknowledge me presence when I talked to her.  

Cindy


----------

